# iPad 2 Target find



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so excited!!!!

I've been trying to find an iPad 2 since they came out, but had never found one.  I've wanted a 16 or 32GB wifi only.

Today, I asked again at Target.  The clerk said they didn't have any .  Then she said "we do have one that was a return".

It was a white 16GB wifi only.

The best part - IT WAS MARKED DOWN TO $350!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought it, and it doesn't look like it was ever taken out of the box.  The plastic was still on the iPad.  It is cosmetically perfect.

This kind of thing never happens to me.  I can't believe it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations puglover, this is fantastic!!!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! What a bargain! Congrats and let the fun begin!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What a wonderful deal! Target was where I found my ipad 2 about a week after release, but I didn't get an awesome deal like this. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's great. Must have been your lucky day.


----------

